# drain cam purchase



## eze1227 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am interested in purchasing a drain cam for residential work. there are so many out there and i am leaning towards buying a rothenberger but im not sure does anyone have any sugestions on what i should purchase.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ridgid seesnake is what I use, very reliable, very high quality.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I also use a Seesnake and endorse them 100%. I see every other sewer camera as a knock-off. 

I see you're a Journeyman plumber in your profile but I'd suggest you post up an intro so we know a little bit more about you. We like to know who's infiltrated our ranks.






Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Another Seesnake vote....:thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I prefer Seesnake. But have been using Easycam. Easycam is great for intro camera or smaller budget and is good for just going to view problems.
Seesnake is the total inspection package but will cost a few bucks.
Stay away from South Coast junk.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a Gen Eye 3. It works good, But I think I would rather have a Ridgid. And I may just get one.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I use this one and love it. It is perfect for your first camera purchase.

http://www.ohiopowertool.com/p-2714-ridgid-seesnake-100-microreel-l100-microexplorer-35153.aspx

Don't forget to budget in a locator. It is just as important as the camera.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Insight vision has been a good starter camera for me so far. If you can afford a see snake or general I would go that route.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ridgid SeeSnake


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

See Snake.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This is getting like introductions...:laughing:

Ridgid See-Snake &
Navitrak II locator...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Welcome...:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*eze*

one thing that i noticed is that the rothy appears to have a 118' push cable. that is kind of marginal for here. maybe enough for you. i would start a new thread or use search function to see what is functional length on the push cable. i don't have a camera but i use more cable than that on a lot of jobs. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

seesnake :thumbsup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I had one of 1st gen eyes it was awsome ,I had some problems at first with the monitor I guess I wanted too much just for right dates to show on tapes, but the color pic was awsome.after approx 5 or 6 yrs the camera lens messed up I sent it to the cable center awsome service it was better than new a few yrs later the lens again this time I let a local guy who somehow became a factory auth rep for general ,rigid.ray-con and even worked on city owned cameras ,boy he screwed up my whoLe unit and wanted 4500 to fix it .I wish I had sent it back to cable center and been done with it, but I sold it and locator as it was for 4500 boght a south coast piece of junk off ebay for 750.00 it works, color cam ,small vcr ,but compaired to the gen eye it really sux .I only get 3 or 4 calls a yr these days for a camera so I am putting back for a new one, I like the new gen eye with monitor on the reel.NEVER ,NEVER ,NEVER, ANYTHING FROM SOUTH COAST


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Seesnake will make you money not be broken when you need it like others. We have 5 and 3 get used everyday.


----------



## holman23 (Feb 16, 2010)

i am a very small plumbing contractor in central illinois, i have both kinds as in price. my cheaper ones came from bill's videp out of fargo, great for quick inspection and new guys, my other is the seasnake, by far the much better unit, used when i jet or right before i dig for second opinoin but alot more money. I actually have 5 cameras and 3 monitors that all have something wrong actually wanting to sell off but the fixing costs are expensive but still cheaper than new which are all ridgid systems


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

See snake is the best camera. It is also the most expensive.

My advice is to save up.  Buy once and cry once.


----------

